# WinCC flex 2007 Benutzerpasswörter auslesen



## Sarek (15 Januar 2009)

Ist es möglich die projektierten Passwörter aus der Projektierungsumgebung oder mit sonst einem Trick wieder auszulesen??

Problem ist:
Kunde hat sein Benutzerpasswort auf einem TP170B color wohl mehrmals
falsch eingegeben. => er ist ausgesperrt
Leider hat unser Projekteur das von ihm vergebene Admin-Kennwort vergessen.

=> es ist uns nicht möglich die Benutzersperre aufzuheben
ohne das Panel neu zu überspielen,
also müßte jemand vor Ort fahren, da der Kunde dies leider nicht alleine kann


----------



## mst (15 Januar 2009)

soweit ich das weis braucht man das Panel nur Spannungslos machen damit es neu bootet. Somit ist der sch*** mit dem max. 3 mal falsch eingeben rückgesetzt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

...ich exportiere die passwörter bei der inbetriebnahme mit einer taste in eine datei. Dann parametriere ich die taste so das sie nur noch importieren kann...so kann der bediener die passwörter wieder herstellen und überschreibt nicht aus versehen die datei mit den gelöschten usern...

@mst
...wenn der user 3x falsch eingegeben hat ist er weg, da hilft kein neu booten...

...aber bei 2008 soll es doch anders sein...?

gruß helmut


----------



## Sandman (15 Januar 2009)

Neu booten ging nur bei 2004 + 2005 ... bei 2007 wurde es geändert und auch nach einem Reboot sind die Benutzer gesperrt. In 2008 kannst Du die Anzahl der falschen Loginversuche auf 0 setzen und somit deaktivieren.


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2009)

Jetzt mal so als Anmerkung von einem nicht-flex-User.

Ist es bei Flex wohl nicht mehr so, das wenigstens 1 Superuser per Projektierung vorgegeben ist?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

@MSB
wenn du nicht 2008 benutzt und die richtigen einstellungen machst, wird jeder rausgeschmissen...

gruß Helmut

PS. ich warte immer darauf das ich 2008 endlich einsetzen kann, aber leider hat Siemens noch nicht die Soft-SPS für MP angepasst.​


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> @MSB
> wenn du nicht 2008 benutzt und die richtigen einstellungen machst, wird jeder rausgeschmissen...​


​ 
Mag ja von mir aus sein, aber es hat sich ja scheinbar nur der Kunde mit seinem Benutzer rausgeschmissen.

Meine Frage deutete vor allem darauf:


> Leider hat unser Projekteur das von ihm vergebene Admin-Kennwort vergessen.


----------



## Sarek (15 Januar 2009)

Die Benutzer der Gruppe "Administratoren" sind sozusagen alle "Superuser".

Nutzt aber nix wenn man das Passwort nicht mehr weiß.

Es gibt keinen Standardadmin mit Standardpasswort


----------



## Simatiker (16 Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Ich sag mal, Pech gehabt...da kannst du nix machen.
Eine Lösung wo nicht unbedingt jemand vor Ort ist: das gleiche Panel besorgen Projekt aufspielen mit ProSave ein Backup ziehen, Datei per E-Mail an den Kunden schicken, der zieht die auf eine Speicherkarte (TP170B hat doch nen Slot?) und dann vom Panel aus nen Restore machen. Ist relativ einfach dem Kunden am Telefon zu erklären. Aber Achtung vorher zu Hause testen nicht das dann gar nix mehr geht.


----------



## TommyG (18 Januar 2009)

Das ist ja prima....

Die Info mit dem PW- Backup- Button, den 0 Versuchen und der Speicherkarte werde ich mal direkt weitergeben...

Diese shice hat uns nämlich schon ein paar Mal richtisch Trouble gemacht...

Greetz an THX, Tom


----------



## TommyG (1 Februar 2009)

Doppelpoppelpost:

Moin,

@ Sandmann (und den Rest des Boards auch...):

Bin jetzt beim Kunden gewesen und wollte, nach dem Einspielen einer Änderung, die Nummer der Fehllogins auf '0' setzen. eine kurze Message im Transfer und auf dem Panel, dann crashte die Maschine. Als Fehlermeldung kam 

'Panel nicht angeschlossen, überprüfen Sie das Kabel'

. Im Panel hing die Meldung: 'Datei ******nvjjkbfb.FWD wird gelöscht' (Name der Datei symbolisch...)

Das Panel konnte erst wieder mit nem Power- Reset angesprochen werden. 

Ich habe dann den Stecker vom Bus weg und direkt aufs Panel genommen, das Ergebnis blieb identisch. Erst die Änderung aud neun Versuche erzeugte eine funktionierende *.FWD Datei, damit läuft es, und hält auch mehr als 3x Shit aus. Getestet... 

Armselig ist ja auch, dass erst mit dem Häkchen bei den Transfereinstellungen die PW's mit übertragen werden...

Da der Kunde in Jakarta sitzt und die Datenrate max. 9600 baud hat, ist es eine gute Möglichkeit, aber mit 'Null' auf unendlich setzten, das hat definitiv net gefunzt...

Leider...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## stoecklepator (7 April 2009)

Sarek schrieb:


> Ist es möglich die projektierten Passwörter aus der Projektierungsumgebung oder mit sonst einem Trick wieder auszulesen??
> ...


Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit WinCC Flex 2008. Ein Kunde hat seine Passwörter vergessen und ich habe die Projektierungssoftware vorliegen, allerdings sind die Passwörter dort nur als *** zu lesen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese als Klartext sichtbar zu machen oder irgendwie anders auszulesen


----------

